
Ask HN: Should I get a 2lb, 3lb or 4lb laptop? - plg
Tried using iPad Pro 10.5 for a few weeks as a walkabout machine but it’s driving me a bit nuts. Should I get a 2lb, 3lb or 4lb laptop? Basically maps onto MacBook, MacBook Pro 13, MacBook Pro 15. I have a desktop I use for heavy lifting.<p>What’s the argument against the 2 lb MacBook? Or is the 13” the “just right” between the “too small” and the “too big”?
======
saluki
I would go with a macbook air, it's super solid quality wise and a great
walkabout. Macbook pro's keyboards are failing left and right. Wait till they
sort that out and then think about a pro.

------
mchannon
We don't know about your use case, style, tolerance for real estate, or
eyesight quality, but think of how the appliance is going to be spending most
of its time- folded up on your back.

Weight (and to a lesser extent bulk) can make the heavier, more powerful
laptops a far worse option. I always cringe when the company "standard" issues
my back a heavier-than-necessary burden.

The true merit for me is performance per pound. I've found the heavier
laptops, by that metric, lose ground quickly in most situations.

------
ivthreadp110
Upfront, I'm not a Apple person. I generally buy Business Class windows
machines (after making sure I can install Linux on them). While their speakers
generally arnt the best, I do enjoy the extended battery life and SSD. I
mostly use them for coding laptops. I also like the "flippy" ones, but that's
only because I have the tendency to carry them around by their laptop lid and
this way it does not snap the neck.

~~~
kwerk
Do you know how well the latest x1 yoga supports Linux? Or current “flippy”
recommendation? I’m looking for something that allows me to flip the screen
when I plug in external mech keyboard

------
defoze
Just my 2c, if money isn't an issue, the latest MBP13 will be good for
computing on the go. But will recommend the 256gb model since 128 is a tad too
little. imo, the touchbar is just gimmicky and I have friends who don't use
that at all.

MacBook is pretty but for a slight top up, you get a better processor and
computing power. MBP15 might be a little too much for basic computing.

------
praeconium
I have MacBook Pro and I hate it for the weight. Its older model and I
switched HD, removed optical drive etc.. but its just too heavy. Forget about
it. Always get lighter if You can but make sure You can upgrade RAM.

------
justaguyhere
Anyone has experience with system76 serval? Weight, looks etc don't bother me
as long as they function well and I can have them for at least 5 years.

Also, does adding RAM later work well?

------
kristianp
What would you use on a walkabout machine exactly?

------
arthev
get the 4lb laptop

grow strong

